# Lump on spine/ dips back when pressure applied



## LankyDoodle (8 August 2008)

My husband brought G in last night.

G has always had a smallish hard lump on his spine, but firstly the vet has never made issue of it and, secondly, last time we had his back done all that was mentioned was that a few vertebrae were 'out' and they were manipulated by the chiropractor.  

My husband feels the lump may have grown slightly and when he ran his hand down G's spine, he dipped his back and recoiled.  He's always been reluctant in canter if in front on a hack or in the school, but would canter with a lead.  He's got better through persistance on my part, again, the chiropractor didn't make a lot of that and instructors have always put it down to his lack of balance - although this is also something that has improved vastly.  When putting the saddle on he moves around a bit for 20 seconds and it's all pointing towards back pain to me 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He has a mild foot imbalance but is not lame.  

What could this hard lump be on his spine?  I realise that, like humans, horses get back pain and things need tweaking now and again, but this coupled with the lump is concerning me.

Any experience/ideas?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (8 August 2008)

Funnily enough my old hunter had one and my new ex racehorse also has one both on the same side (nothing to do with me thankfully). My back lady says its where a horse has been moving wrong to compensate for pain elsewhere and a vertebra has got blocked. What that means though I'm not sure but they never go.


----------



## LankyDoodle (8 August 2008)

Thank you, Guildford 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He has never exhibited this pain before (we have checked him regularly using methods shown to us by a chiro).  He's always had these canter issues and the lumps, but I have his teeth and back checked and the vet sees him regularly, and I always mention oddities to them, they check him over and say yep, yep, all fine, just a little tweak here.

Sadly I think I've gone into overdrive with him since my mare died, worrying about what is wrong.  What I tend to forget is that whether he can be ridden or not, he'll always be my horse - I'll never let him go


----------



## Timmy100 (8 August 2008)

have you ever checked for pressure points underneath your saddle (if the lump is under saddle area this is). Press under your saddle really hard with your fingers to make sure there are no stange lumps or even gaps in the saddle..Hope its all ok

Timmy100


----------



## LankyDoodle (8 August 2008)

Thank you, Timmy.  When I went over there this morning I actually found he had a few of these lumps but only the one was noticeable, and they are slightly behind where the saddle would sit 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am having his saddle done next Friday and I am trying desperately to find a chiro to come at short notice.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (8 August 2008)

My horses ones are/were behind where the saddle would sit too.


----------



## LankyDoodle (8 August 2008)

It is quite possible he did incur them in this way, Guildford, because he was so badly treated before I had him. He's always had them and they are not painful to touch so I don't think they are the source of pain (like you said), but where the saddle DOES sit, he is quite sore... swishes his tail, moves around, shakes his head, dips very slightly.  I am having his saddle checked but I am really worried because of the fact I've always had these canter problems... I'm thinking all sorts of horrible things like kissing spines etc.


----------



## maddielove (9 August 2008)

Another one who's got a horse with this.
Her back has been to hell and back since I got her. she worse a saddle which was very old and was very narrow for her spine (at the back). Constantly would disunite in canter. Had problems with uneven topline(if this makes sense)
My mare has one lump behind her saddle and when he has increased pain (generally movement from the saddle) the lump becomes bigger/ more pronounced and less so when she's comfortable. I've also seen in in the (what I presume is) the vertebrae behind the lumpy one.
Vet has had several "encounters" with her back- not fussed. Saddler commented and said she doesn't seem bothered by it.


----------

